# Sports for Short People?



## Atari82

Are there any sports for short people or sports where height doesn't matter. I really want to join one, I was thinking maybe lightweight boxing but IDK how I could really "play" the sport right now. Or maybe even tennis, what would you think? :um


----------



## Gorillaz

You dont have to worry too much, in most sports height doesn't really make a HUGE difference. I'm 5'5 and I dont really have a problem, I just make sure to stay clear of basketball hehe. I do pretty good though at most other sports though. I'm not sure if you want to go for a solitary or team sport, but I'll make some suggestions

Soccer- Height barely makes a difference. Just have to have some endurance. 
Hockey- I play non contact so it doesn't matter. its a bit hard to pick up though, just cause your on skates.
Lacross-Never actually played it, but it seems fun. Just have to be a bit built cause its pretty rough

Tennis is pretty fun, just hard to play unless you have some friends or family that are also into it. Boxing also sounds pretty boss, so give that a try. Uhm, and if your into it, Martial Arts like karate and taek won do might a good idea. Regardless of height, starting to run and weight lifting always helps. Whatever you choose, its nice to if you have like a local league or team close to you which could help you out.


----------



## MindOverMood

Judo


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Snowboarding/skiing, golfing, and if you meant team sports, soccer, baseball and hockey.


----------



## Kwtrader

wrestling, soccer, boxing


----------

